# D21 4cyl 4x4 trans upgrade?



## Datsuntech (Apr 29, 2019)

Bear with me as I write a book...

A few years ago I picked up a Japanese 1992 4dr D21 Nissan Datsun, TD27T, 5-spd 4x4. Soon after I got it I noticed a bad noise from the front of the trans. When I took out the trans the input shaft seal had failed and the input shaft bearing was toast. While tearing it down I found that the needle bearings in the input shaft were pitted and had wrecked the input shaft and the end of the mainshaft. Rather than replace all of that I found a rotted truck with a bad engine but a newer rebuilt trans in it. Being from a Z24 powered truck the case front had to be changed to fit the diesel. I took the trans apart inspected everything replaced the seals and gaskets and put it back together with a new clutch.
All good...
Fast forward to a few weeks ago I'm on the highway and bang! No 5th! Crap Ok try 4th, yup that works slow down some more, no 3rd...
All I have is 4th/direct no other gears or reverse. Well 4th got me to my destination but when I stopped I noticed oil coming out of the bellhousing so the input shaft seal is toast again and most likely the clutch. I haven't had time, nor desire to pull this trans to see just what went wrong but this is the second trans on this truck with only a little over 130,000 kms. I use this to tow my camper and my cars around on a car trailer. When the trans blew up though I was unloaded and just cruising along. 

I write all of this to ask. Has anyone upgraded the trans on the back of the diesel? FS5R30 from a V6 Pathfinder? 
I have never blown up a FS5W71 in any of my 2wd trucks or even in my 510 that I drive the crap out of, but this truck continues to eat transmissions.
Suggestions??


----------



## nuttinwrongwitnissinbits (Nov 11, 2019)

Does it have a spigot bearing/bush ? It comes to mind the input shaft floating loosely could be adding stress the the seal . Provided the cause is being installed into that vehicle . Unless you are driving in 4WD on the road or on hard packed gravel roads a lot .


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

V6 trans won't work due to the different bolt pattern on the bell house.


----------

